

Hacking Olivia Munn's iCloud Account - douglogue
https://onemonth.com/hacking-olivia-munns-icloud-account?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=hacking-olivia-munn&utm_campaign=omws-launch

======
Terretta
Riddled with not-so-factual facts, such as:

 _" It’s interesting to note that the API is using “Basic” authentication,
which has a number of known security weaknesses, including the inability to
perform account lockouts."_

There's no rule that basic auth has to be handled by the stateless basic auth
built into your web server. You can handle HTTP auth headers with your own
dynamic code, do anything you want with it, including anti-hammering or
progressive lockouts.

------
PhantomGremlin
Article title is clickbait, and btw the HN title is different than the actual
title.

Nothing specific to Ms. Munn is in the article. Her only mention is in
passing, with the phrase "targeted attacks that were performed against
celebrities such as Olivia Munn".

The article could just as well have been titled:

    
    
       Hacking Jennifer Lawrence's iCloud Account
    

or

    
    
       Hacking Kate Upton's iCloud Account
    

etc.

~~~
junto
I agree, but I found the content of the article actually quite interesting
though!

